# Problème boot camp et multi écran



## Razgriz57 (31 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

je travail actuellement sur un macbook pro en dual boot XP et MAC OS.

J'utilise actuellement XP pour un projet, lorsque j'ai voulu brancher un second écran avec XP de lancé l'écran s'est éteint. Rien ne c'est affiché sur l'écran que je venais de brancher.


J'ai été contraint et forcé d'éteindre le mac brutalement, j'ai déconnecté le second écran et j'ai relancé windows. Mais à chaque fois que j'arrive sur la page de choix de compte de windows l'écran s'éteint de nouveau. Que le second écran soit branché ou non.

Comment résoudre ce problème? je cherche mais je ne trouve pas de cas similaire actuellement.

Merci d'avance


----------

